# Whys the generator running



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Don't you hate it when a bird builds a nest while also jamming some twigs in a bolt hole then proceeds to burn the pole in half.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

No way a bird or nest did that !! What's the story ?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

emtnut said:


> No way a bird or nest did that !! What's the story ?



Honest truth...happened today just before dinner. 
There was a osprey nest on top of the cross arm and it was drizzling all night. At some point it arced enough down a twig to set the pole on fire. (more of a smoke and embers type of fire). Poco says it happened because there was a hole drilled through the post for a stay cable which allowed the arc to burn the inside of the pole.


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

gpop said:


> Honest truth...happened today just before dinner.
> There was a osprey nest on top of the cross arm and it was drizzling all night. At some point it arced enough down a twig to set the pole on fire. (more of a smoke and embers type of fire). Poco says it happened because there was a hole drilled through the post for a stay cable which allowed the arc to burn the inside of the pole.


Is the osprey’s good eating. Can you hunt them


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

CAUSA said:


> Is the osprey’s good eating. Can you hunt them


Not sure but they might be protected up here. They're like an eagle.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

CAUSA said:


> Is the osprey’s good eating. Can you hunt them



I think they are a protected species that taste like chicken.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

My POCO installs osprey nest around just to keep them off of the utility poles. By nature I guess they just go to the highest point to nest, not necessarily the nicest point.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That was like finding out after two or three other people came to look at why all the three phase and some single phase 208v loads don't work and left saying the powers there, but didn't bother to check that two of the legs were the same thing. Drive down the street about a mile and sure enough, two legs ended up together on the pole and a fuse blown. 

Never seen a pole burn in half though. That's new one.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

My POCO has a group who's sole job is to install anti nesting equipment so this does not happen.

Long ago when I worked for the University in Tempe, AZ. We were getting ready for Superbowl XXX. New lights on all the poles and added 4 new poles and a bunch of other upgrades for the game. The contractor found a Red tailed Hawk nest on one of the big poles. They announced to the daily progress meeting that they would attack that pole in the morning. I told their boss in the meeting that there were probably 30-50 people in the parking lot using binos to watch the birds/babies. So if you really want to go to jail for messing with a protected species go for it.
They laughed and said would not happen. I reminded them that the U had its
own police department and jail. Their boss talked to me out of the meeting and indicated since I was the U contact I should do something about it. I agreed, change your schedule of which pole is next and make the nest pole last. He said no. So the next morning some poor worker started climbing the pole to do the rigging for replacing the fixtures when the police were called. He was about 1/2 up the 180' pole on top of the stadium when the police started in with the bull horns. Telling him not to bother the birds. They arrested the foreman and the climber. I got them out of jail after 6 hours. The sheer volume of calls to the administration and the police department was astounding. They agreed that waiting was a good plan. I found a place to store the field fixtures, free and safe. Even approved the contractor billing for the materials. A couple of months went by and all of the other work was done. They had to deal with the last pole. The babies had flown a couple of days earlier. Would have been the death of the babies if they had not gotten their wings ready to fly When working on the pole changing the fixtures, they left the nest alone. The following fall we had another nesting pair using the nest. 

The U would eradicate every hive of bees that showed up on the property, quietly. 
I was glad that it all worked out, saw XXX from the nose bleed seats. Took some pics of the Helicopter landing during half time. All in all it was the only Superbowl I will ever go to.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

There back. Moved one pole down and built again.











One good rain and there goes another pole.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Gee And here we all thought the Petradactyls were extinct!


----------

